# New 1332 TCD



## petersd (Nov 29, 2013)

Picked up a new Honda 1332 TCD.

So far a great machine, chews through the snow great. Have wide walkways everywhere. Just need some more snow.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

She's a beauty Peter. There's supposed to be snow tomorrow I think.


----------



## skippy1969 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice machine! Congrats I'm jealous !


----------



## chrisoppie (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow nice features vs the us models. What is the clutch like lever on the lower side right handlebar?


----------



## petersd (Nov 29, 2013)

Thats the auger height adjustment. Just squeeze, set height and go. The US model has a 3 position foot switch instead.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, we all know who Honda likes....

They could at least make them available down here, so guys like me can find them 7-8 years down the road at garage sales. Where wives sell things that husbands don't know what is being sold....


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

Very very nice! I'm sure you will love your new toy. If you sense the machine pulling at all from side to side, you can move the skid shoes from the rear position to the side position. I found it made a tremendous improvement.

Good luck with it!


----------



## petersd (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks, So far I love this machine, the more I use it the easier it gets. Was blowing through over a foot or drifted snow banks and a plow ridge.

So far it tracks straight, but I do have a set of HD Honda skids that I am going to put on the front just to save the paint on the housing.


----------



## JSteinhoff (Oct 6, 2013)

Sweet!

Honda HS928TAS


----------

